# Marine Terminator costume



## marineskickass2009 (Jul 30, 2009)

Yes.... I am actually doing this, this has been a pet project idea that's been forming in my devious little head for weeks. I've always noticed how big, bulky and badass terminators look and since I've got some spare time I thought "eh... What the hell..." 
So I'm starting on the powerfist right now, that will probably be the most time consuming since I'm making an animatronic rig which will flex the large bulky fingers when I clench and unclench my fingers. I was wondering if anyone has some suggestions on how to make the shell of armour outside the light wooden skeleton frame... And nothing too costly if you can help it.
I'll be sure to post some pics of the working powerfist asap!


----------



## Winterous (Mar 30, 2009)

Well, Paper Maché might work, but could be too fragile.
Not sure what else would do it.

All you really need is the Powerfist though man, punch the shit outta people!
Also nice with the Animatronic stuff man, can't be easy


----------



## marineskickass2009 (Jul 30, 2009)

Winterous said:


> Well, Paper Maché might work, but could be too fragile.
> Not sure what else would do it.
> 
> All you really need is the Powerfist though man, punch the shit outta people!
> Also nice with the Animatronic stuff man, can't be easy


I might try some paper mâché if I've still got some chickenwire around, mabeuy I can use some expanding foam in a thin layer so I can just sand it smooth. And animatronics are quite easy in this build. I'm just going low tech. I'm creating a skeleton of bendable fingers that will snap back up. I just use some string attatched through the fingertips down to rings that my own fingers will go into, so when I flex my finger it pulls the finger down. And I'll create a box segment for the fingers to cover over the skeleton


----------



## Winterous (Mar 30, 2009)

marineskickass2009 said:


> I might try some paper mâché if I've still got some chickenwire around, mabeuy I can use some expanding foam in a thin layer so I can just sand it smooth. And animatronics are quite easy in this build. I'm just going low tech. I'm creating a skeleton of bendable fingers that will snap back up. I just use some string attatched through the fingertips down to rings that my own fingers will go into, so when I flex my finger it pulls the finger down. And I'll create a box segment for the fingers to cover over the skeleton


Oooooooh.
I thought you mean like, a servoed gauntlet, with a weird glove thing.
Ahehe... No.


----------



## Cpt. Loken (Sep 7, 2008)

Thats......AWESOME! HELL YEAH!


----------



## Inquisitor Einar (Mar 6, 2009)

Awesome idea! Good luck, I'd love to see pics of that.
Though I think it might be a better idea to use plasticard over a frame of metal rings and chickenwire to make the gaunlet itself. Inside you can use a regular workman's glove and attach cords to the tips, which when pulled curl the fingers on the gauntlet.
That should work I think.


----------



## Azkaellon (Jun 23, 2009)

This seem's like one of those projects that will end when the police ask why you are running around in a suit carrying a chainsaw.......


----------



## Winterous (Mar 30, 2009)

Witch King of Angmar said:


> This seem's like one of those projects that will end when the police ask why you are running around in a suit carrying a chainsaw.......


SIG'D!
TOTALLY!


----------



## Asmodeun (Apr 26, 2009)

Do they _really_ want to know?


----------



## KarlFranz40k (Jan 30, 2009)

Perchance how tall are you? Simply because if you're 6'3" it would be impressive and if you're 5'6" it would be funny.


----------



## Inquisitor Einar (Mar 6, 2009)

Winterous said:


> SIG'D!
> TOTALLY!


Reminds me of a reenactor friend of mine many years ago.. some annoying teenagers were harassing an old lady across the street, he was just showing off his full plate to us, when we looked out the window and saw it happening.
He ran out and accosted the kids, who were scared shitless of suddenly seeing a guy run up to them in metal full plate carrying a sword and yelling for them to stop what they're doing.
They turned tail and ran for their lives.


----------



## KarlFranz40k (Jan 30, 2009)

Haha, I would have loved to have seen that :laugh:


----------



## General. Gray Wolf (Apr 19, 2009)

Wow that sounds cool! You definatly have to put some pics up. You gotta be carefull or the thing will end up waying a tone! You should wear it to play in that would be really funny.


----------



## Inquisitor Einar (Mar 6, 2009)

Just make sure you have your other hand ready to roll dice and measure.. that powerfist won't work very well to move miniatures or measure distances.


----------



## Azkaellon (Jun 23, 2009)

Winterous said:


> SIG'D!
> TOTALLY!


lol! If you want........i still think Power armor + outside = Cops.


----------



## Khorothis (May 12, 2009)

Awesome by default. Keep us posted. 

You know, reading this thread I realized that although I will probably settle with my Chaos Marines, I can still reach the upper levels of fanatism by making a Cultist cosplay of sorts. Or maybe a Sorcerer, though of course the one in power armour, just a guy dressed in red robes with funny runes all over.

I can't push it out of my mind, no matter how hard I try. But then again, do I want to? :grin:


----------



## rdlb (Nov 30, 2008)

http://www.pac501.com/

These guys makes totally awesome and light weight storm trooper costumes. And if you go to the website and click on armor on the left sidebar you'll get a bunch of links with how tos. I know its not Terminator Armor but it will give you an idea of what's possible materials wise.


----------



## Winterous (Mar 30, 2009)

Witch King of Angmar said:


> lol! If you want........i still think Power armor + outside = Cops.


...
Why would that = cops?
I wouldn't call the cops if some guy walked down the street in full chainmail, and that's ACTUAL armour!


----------



## marineskickass2009 (Jul 30, 2009)

Wow... This thread is my first and it kinda exploded...
Ok... Time to answer some questions. I finally got most of the parts and I finished a rough make of the first four digits (index to little finger) so I think I'll post some pics today when I get the chance, or mabey tomorrow... 
anywho... I'm about 6'2" so all I'm doing is measuring, say, my arm length, and i'm just making a ratio of size compared with my model. So far i've measured that these figures are about 1:40 my size.
I'm also going to show you the paint job on my terminator model to give you guys an example of how badass it's gonna look when it's done... But not right now cause it's like, 1:30 in the morning so I'll post again soon

Cheers mates!


----------



## marineskickass2009 (Jul 30, 2009)

hey all, i'm back! i dndn't get any pics though for today, but i'm happy to announce that the skeletal frame for the mantle (fist) part of the powerfist is ready!
i'll keep you all up to date on my production, and perhaps i'll drop some instructions on how to build your own terminator costume here and there.
oh and if anyone can give me a tip please, i'm having trouble with the height of the costume. on a terminator, and many other SM figures, the shin seems at least a quarter size longer than the upper thigh. i was thinking of making the shoes as boxes and i can stand on those.... but does anyone know a way i can properly secure myself to those without falling on my ass? i'm also looking for alternatives too, so any suggestions are greatly appreciated

peace :victory:


----------



## Col. Schafer (Apr 15, 2008)

You could use duck tape. Or velcroe... or tie them on, or nail them to the bottom of your shoes. Just use you Imaa*aaaaa*gination


----------



## rokar4life (Jun 21, 2008)

i dont know what material you are using, but you could fuse, or build in some cheap sandals, and just strap your feet in.


----------



## Initiate (Mar 25, 2007)

You should also check out vacu-forming for the tough curved bits of the armour. Apparently it isn't that hard. Good luck and I am hoping you see this through, because I sure as hell want to see the finished product.


----------



## Iron Angel (Aug 2, 2009)

marineskickass2009 said:


> Yes.... I am actually doing this, this has been a pet project idea that's been forming in my devious little head for weeks. I've always noticed how big, bulky and badass terminators look and since I've got some spare time I thought "eh... What the hell..."
> So I'm starting on the powerfist right now, that will probably be the most time consuming since I'm making an animatronic rig which will flex the large bulky fingers when I clench and unclench my fingers. I was wondering if anyone has some suggestions on how to make the shell of armour outside the light wooden skeleton frame... And nothing too costly if you can help it.
> I'll be sure to post some pics of the working powerfist asap!


Sheet metal (Aluminum or tin) is pretty cheap as far as metal goes, it holds shape well, and it can be cut with hand snips, though I still recommend a bandsaw or very strong jigsaw to reduce warping. Remember, any metal that has been bent cannot be perfectly un-bent, so you have to try to get it right the first time. Tin or aluminum will give you a lot more flexibility and are fairly light as well. Plus it produces a nice metallic "ping" when hit with something, adding to realism. It will still not be extremely light- the entire suit, made with aluminum, wont need a wooden frame. You might want to use one anyway to shape it but remove the frame afterwards.

A non-powered exoskeleton (Any armor or external body-interfacing metal suit without motors) has a big disadvantage for joints- joints are going to be the hardest for you to do. They require a good hand to produce, but can be made very simply. Since you'll be using large, bulky parts, you'll want suspended harnesses that hold your body at the center so you dont rattle around inside it, but this will aslo mean the joint casings will have to be larger to accommodate the larger parts. This could get expensive fast, if not for one thing- Dryer hose. It provides a nice solid metallic surface for joints while being flexible. There are two kinds- One made out of aluminum foil, and one made of a metal strip wound in a spiral. YOu cannot bend the spiral sheet enough for an elbow or shoulder, but you can get away with an ankle or wrist. The foil kind will rip if twisted so use it for elbows and knees, where the joints dont twist. For shoulders and hips they arent wide enough, so you'll have to use something else. You could simply use black cloth for an under-armor layer, which is cheap, but doesn't look nearly as good. A note on joints- due to the weight involved, wearing this suit will be hard work. A full suit about the size of a termie might weigh up to a hundred fifty pounds! For the intricate folds of smaller parts, especially the helmet and feet, you may want to make a wooden model of the object then attach the metal around it, leaving enough room to remove the wooden model. For the torso, you need to measure carefully. SInce the normal human anatomy is not as broad as the SM anatomy, you may have to simply use visual feints to make yourself look wider, like widening the chest or attaching the limb harnesses for the forearm to the inner side of the armor rather than suspended.

I'll try to get some diagrams up to help you. You can buy big sheets of metal at most hardware stores, but you need the tools to work them, which can get pricey. I assume since you're tackling this project, you have that covered though.


----------



## Winterous (Mar 30, 2009)

Iron Angel said:


> Stuff.


While that was a very useful post, Iron Angel, I really must beg of you.
Please, PLEASE stop disgracing the English language with this 'aluminum' bullshit.
It's 'Aluminium', there are two i's in it.


----------



## Azkaellon (Jun 23, 2009)

Winterous said:


> While that was a very useful post, Iron Angel, I really must beg of you.
> Please, PLEASE stop disgracing the English language with this 'aluminum' bullshit.
> It's 'Aluminium', there are two i's in it.


I Am Once more concerned where this thread is going as to walking down the street with the a chainsword and metal armor...

COME OOOON INTERNATIONAL INCIDENT!:biggrin:


----------



## Winterous (Mar 30, 2009)

Witch King of Angmar said:


> I Am Once more concerned where this thread is going as to walking down the street with the a chainsword and metal armor...
> 
> COME OOOON INTERNATIONAL INCIDENT!:biggrin:


I... Don't understand what you mean.


----------



## Khorothis (May 12, 2009)

Perhaps an English Terminator cuts an American Ork in half with a chainsaw? I have no idea, I'm just guessing.


----------



## Iron Angel (Aug 2, 2009)

Winter, what he means is we're both right. It is spelled both ways. In Australia, it is in fact Aluminium- But in America, it is Aluminum. Not sure for the UK.









See?


----------



## Azkaellon (Jun 23, 2009)

Khorothis said:


> Perhaps an English Terminator cuts an American Ork in half with a chainsaw? I have no idea, I'm just guessing.


Other way Around.:victory:


----------



## yorkypud (Mar 26, 2009)

aluminium in the uk too


----------



## primeministersinsiter (May 31, 2009)

You know what's more fun than a spelling bee? A terminator costume.


----------



## Iron Angel (Aug 2, 2009)

I happen to agree.


----------



## unxpekted22 (Apr 7, 2009)

lol at least you showed the picture. that extra i is unnecessary anyway.

as for the terminator costume it sounds neat, and yeah you should definitely trying playing games in it lol. hopefully it wont be too hot.


----------



## Winterous (Mar 30, 2009)

Iron Angel said:


> Winter, what he means is we're both right. It is spelled both ways. In Australia, it is in fact Aluminium- But in America, it is Aluminum. Not sure for the UK.


No actually, it's still Aluminium in America, it's just that for some ridiculous reason, everyone seems to think it's Aluminum.
Someone probably pissed in your primordial-language-soup before America was colonised 

The picture proves nothing but that the producer of that product is stupid.

I dunno, it's just really annoying; American _scientists_ (at least most of them) agree that it's Aluminium, but everyone else doesn't seem to care what it actually is.
The name of elements, and Scientific names are the same in any language, give or take some accent-caused inaccuracies; Americans just want to be different than the rest of the world (seriously, you guys still use the IMPERIAL measurement system, how much more obsolete can you get?)

_Back on topic, yo!_
Well um, nothing really to add.
>_>


----------



## Inquisitor Einar (Mar 6, 2009)

* jumps off topic again * 
Actually.. not all elements have the same name in all languages.
The English call 'Natrium' (chemical element Na, the stuff you find in salt ) Sodium.


----------



## Inquisitor Einar (Mar 6, 2009)

Khorothis said:


> Perhaps an English Terminator cuts an American Ork in half with a chainsaw? I have no idea, I'm just guessing.


* shamelessly doubleposts, to catch up on the thread *

This reminds me of that new Mountain Dew commercial with the girl with the red bottle and the girl with the blue bottle at the cashiers, noticing eachothers drink, they suddenly turn into a (male?!?) orc warrior and a nightelf druid and begin duking it out in the store.


----------



## Winterous (Mar 30, 2009)

Inquisitor Einar said:


> * jumps off topic again *
> Actually.. not all elements have the same name in all languages.
> The English call 'Natrium' (chemical element Na, the stuff you find in salt ) Sodium.


Huh, I did not know that.
But the point is, in the ENGLISH language P), it is actually Aluminium.
Americans just do it wrong, just like they spell just about everything with a z instead of an s.
Colonise.
Terrorise.
etc.ise.


----------



## Khorothis (May 12, 2009)

Winterous said:


> No actually, it's still Aluminium in America, it's just that for some ridiculous reason, everyone seems to think it's Aluminum.
> Someone probably pissed in your primordial-language-soup before America was colonised
> 
> The picture proves nothing but that the producer of that product is stupid.
> ...


Quoted for k: and :laugh:. Last sentence is :rofl:.



Inquisitor Einar said:


> This reminds me of that new Mountain Dew commercial with the girl with the red bottle and the girl with the blue bottle at the cashiers, noticing eachothers drink, they suddenly turn into a (male?!?) orc warrior and a nightelf druid and begin duking it out in the store.


WAT


----------



## Iron Angel (Aug 2, 2009)

I'll not get into a flame war here. We say it differently. Is it that big of a deal, Fuhrer? No need to go all Grammar Nazi because people say words differently in different places across the world (Go figure). Just enjoy the thread.


----------



## primeministersinsiter (May 31, 2009)

I would love to see some WIP's of the costume, you know that fun thing we came here to talk about. Any chance of that?


----------



## The Son of Horus (Dec 30, 2006)

As long as you don't do this:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DCv5RMTdw5s

This should be pretty awesome.


----------



## Iron Angel (Aug 2, 2009)

I'll get the eye bleach.


----------



## Khorothis (May 12, 2009)

Make me unsee it!!!


----------



## Holmstrom (Dec 3, 2008)

Put a real flamethrower on it...

Please?


----------



## rokar4life (Jun 21, 2008)

i decided not to belive you till you put up some WIP shots


----------



## Winterous (Mar 30, 2009)

Khorothis said:


> Quoted for k: and :laugh:. Last sentence is :rofl:.


Yes yes, I realise I'm on a forum DEVOTED to a game which uses the Imperial system XD
It's obsolete for everything important, but in 40k it makes no real difference, and was merely kept (because back then Imperial was the norm) for convenience, and because an inch is a nice solid chunk which is nice to use in games.

Metric measurements are better than Imperial measurements for everything important, ie: Science, Maths, and well, Engineering.
Because they have a logical basis, and are well segmented (none of this 'half and inch' shit).



Iron Angel said:


> I'll not get into a flame war here. We say it differently. Is it that big of a deal, Fuhrer? No need to go all Grammar Nazi because people say words differently in different places across the world (Go figure). Just enjoy the thread.


I'm not flaming, I'm merely stressing my point.
Which you just happened to enforce.
Americans have refused to adopt a more efficient, and more practical system of measurement (and temperature too, Fahrenheit is bullshit), and that's all I'm saying really.

Also nice with the Fuhrer comment 



Also [email protected] Terminator video :laugh:
I'm so glad that's 3d animation and not some guy in a costume.


----------



## Khorothis (May 12, 2009)

It just went through my skull that its an Ultramarine. :laugh: Thank God he didn't do it with an Obliterator or a Possessed, that would've been truly painful.


----------



## Winterous (Mar 30, 2009)

Khorothis said:


> It just went through my skull that its an Ultramarine. :laugh: Thank God he didn't do it with an Obliterator or a Possessed, that would've been truly painful.


Or a Slaanesh worshiper.
You just KNOW they're gonna be topless T_T


----------



## Khorothis (May 12, 2009)

But lets hope that not as ugly as the current Daemonette models. They make me cry.

But back on topic: culd yoo giv us a progriss report? (the first to tell me who have I referred to will get a cookie!)


----------



## MetalHandkerchief (Aug 3, 2009)

Winterous said:


> Huh, I did not know that.
> But the point is, in the ENGLISH language P), it is actually Aluminium.
> Americans just do it wrong, just like they spell just about everything with a z instead of an s.
> Colonise.
> ...


They also think football is called soccer. People who make *that* mistake around my real-life-person gets a face full of fist :biggrin:

By the way, it's Aluminium in Norway too, both when we speak Norwegian and English, and I suspect 95% of people making this error are American.

Americans also call a 'kerb' a 'curve', which I find propostrous considering how cool that word is originally.


----------



## Iron Angel (Aug 2, 2009)

I dont know where you got the kerb/curve thing from. Here we call it a curb which is pronounced the exact same way as kerb.


----------



## Shadow Hawk (Apr 26, 2009)

It's a pavement, not a sidewalk. Pavement sounds so much cooler!


----------



## unxpekted22 (Apr 7, 2009)

Good thing i study language. As it turns out, American English when spoken properly, is actually a more advanced system of English when comparing it to its more Germanic roots, which should make sense seeing as it is the newest form of English. granted, many Americans don't speak it properly due to insisted dialects that destroy the language. The aluminum deal that was brought up is a good example, as American English cuts out the unnecessary "i". 

As for the metric system turns out American doctors, mathematicians, engineers, etc. do in fact use the metric system. for simple daily things we use measurements such as inches and feet and the Fahrenheit temperature scale because we are just used to it, and so we understand it just as easy as others understand the metric system. we could change but there would be an unnecessary time period of confusion. if people asked directions or how hot it is outside and were given the answer in terms of metric everyone would be lost for a week or so lol.

and as iron angel already noted, everyone around the world speaks differently, and in their own way.


----------



## MetalHandkerchief (Aug 3, 2009)

unxpekted22 said:


> for simple daily things we use measurements such as inches and feet and the Fahrenheit temperature scale because we are just used to it, and so we understand it just as easy as others understand the metric system. *we could change but there would be an unnecessary time period of confusion.*


Actually, I heard somewhere that they were going to stop teaching the old american system altogether in schools and bring in the metric system.










correct me if I'm wrong.


----------



## unxpekted22 (Apr 7, 2009)

thats possible, and i think it would be good to be honest since it is accepted as the better system. it will cause some confusion between younger and older generations for little while but it would be nice as miles and such dont really make much sense. 

i cant remember i guess the colonists tried to come up with a better system or maybe just wanted to be as different from England as possible.


----------



## Winterous (Mar 30, 2009)

Khorothis said:


> But lets hope that not as ugly as the current Daemonette models. They make me cry.
> 
> But back on topic: culd yoo giv us a progriss report? (the first to tell me who have I referred to will get a cookie!)


Cultist, from um.
That guy, on Deviantart.

She's all like, a kid, and stuff.
And there's a picture of her blowing raspberries on the belly of a female Plaguebearer.
Which is not weird at all.


----------



## marineskickass2009 (Jul 30, 2009)

Right chaps, on to an update. I have the skeleton of the fist finished and in working order, the only thing now is to find a way to make a removable shell around it... Also can someone give me a link or email adress to these guys on YouTube? They created Black Templar space marine armour and it's just the style I'm looking for. Go on YouTube and search up: space marine encounter


----------



## torealis (Dec 27, 2006)

*THIS IS NOT A THREAD TO DEBATE LANGUAGE. IF YOU WANT TO DO THAT, MAKE A NEW THREAD IN OFF TOPIC. KEEP THIS ONTOPIC OR I WILL START DELETING POSTS.*


----------



## Inquisitor Varrius (Jul 3, 2008)

I'm really impressed your doing this! Again, post pics of the fist so far, ok? I'm having trouble picturing it in my mind. For a removable shell, I vote for Alumin(i?)um or acrylic plastic. The plastic comes pre-coloured, but it's light, durable, and easy to end to shape. I'm not sure what it costs though...


----------



## Inquisitor Einar (Mar 6, 2009)

I concur, go with plastic for the shell, it's might lighter than aluminium, so you can actually wear the thing and raise your arm.. else your armour and the fist will weigh a ton.


----------



## yanlou (Aug 17, 2008)

sounds interesting, i look foward to seeing some pics, i found this vid which may help with the sizes you need and maybe help with other things


----------



## Winterous (Mar 30, 2009)

Inquisitor Einar said:


> else your armour and the fist will weigh a ton.


All the better to slug people with.
Although where will he get enough plastic?


----------



## Inquisitor Varrius (Jul 3, 2008)

@Yanolu: That's an awesome movie! :laugh: I think I got a hernia laughing at the 'nids, but the suits are terrific. 

@Winterous: Acryllic plastic can be bought in huge panes from supply stores. Most Canadian Tires and Home Depots carry normal sheets.


----------



## Khorothis (May 12, 2009)

Wait a sec, I'm a little lost: is it going to be a power fist or a regular termie glove? Because if its a PF then some extra weight would be most welcome for some extra IRL damage, as Winterous had already pointed out. Dude, you could make power fist bitchslaps a reality!!! :laugh:


----------



## Winterous (Mar 30, 2009)

Khorothis said:


> Wait a sec, I'm a little lost: is it going to be a power fist or a regular termie glove? Because if its a PF then some extra weight would be most welcome for some extra IRL damage, as Winterous had already pointed out. Dude, you could make power fist bitchslaps a reality!!! :laugh:


All you'll need to complete it is a purple feather in your helmet.


----------



## Khorothis (May 12, 2009)

Enlighten me.


----------



## Winterous (Mar 30, 2009)

Khorothis said:


> Peektaur!
> Enlighten me.


Dude, all Pimps have purple feathers in their hat.
Haven't you ever watched The Mask?


----------



## Inquisitor Varrius (Jul 3, 2008)

Yeah, but the real question is; can he pull off terminator armour, a green mask, and a hideous yellow suit? 









Anyway, get some pics of this thing up in the thread. I want to see this!


----------



## Winterous (Mar 30, 2009)

Inquisitor Varrius said:


> Yeah, but the real question is; can he pull off terminator armour, a green mask, and a hideous yellow suit?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Doesn't need the green face, just the hat and feather.

Out of curiosity, are you going to do a Helmet, or be bare head?
I assume bare head now that I think of it, a Helmet would be too hard to make and probably really uncomfortable.


----------



## Shadow Hawk (Apr 26, 2009)

But someone can shoot his face... His save is reduced to 6+

Wouldn't it be cool to have working power armour in the army. Get one of those exoskeleton suits that can make you lift really heavy things and jump really far, and run without getting tired. Stick really thick armour on it. Get a rapid fire rocket launcher (not yet avaliable, but a shotgun is) - 



The grenade round could count as a bolter shot right?
Put that together, the enemy doesn't stand a chance. Unless of course they have terminator armour.


----------



## Winterous (Mar 30, 2009)

It's almost a Bolter round.

Actually, Power Armour isn't quite what you think, at least as far as I know.
It's basically just fucking THIIIIIIIIIIICK plating, with servos in the joints, and life support, and stuff; all linked to the operator's brain, so they can well, operate it better.


----------



## Shadow Hawk (Apr 26, 2009)

Hmmm....
The thick bit we have. Now the life support. Maybe Stem cell treatment and blood supplies in the armour. The control thing is part of the exoskeleton so thats kinda of sorted.


----------



## Chaoz94 (Jun 17, 2008)

Inquisitor Varrius said:


> Yeah, but the real question is; can he pull off terminator armour, a green mask, and a hideous yellow suit?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


imperial fists ....nuff said >.<
O_____o
anyways back on topic
any pics of this suit of armour you are promising pics of ,
yet making me curse the chaos gods for not providing me with the pics
brb must sacrifice goat

anyways good luck on the suit

chaoz


----------



## Khorothis (May 12, 2009)

Winterous said:


> Dude, all Pimps have purple feathers in their hat.
> Haven't you ever watched The Mask?


OOO now I get it! :grin: You meant something like this, right?









I also want to see some pictures of your progress.


----------



## Winterous (Mar 30, 2009)

Khorothis said:


> OOO now I get it! :grin: You meant something like this, right?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Precisely


----------



## marineskickass2009 (Jul 30, 2009)

lol, sorry, sorry, i've been trying to upload some photos of the half complete powerfist, but i cna't seem to get them on here... i'll keep trying! it is the Emperor's wish that i show you!!!


----------



## bitsandkits (Mar 18, 2008)

just post some links to your photo host site or upload them to our Gallery and link to there.


----------

